# Best outfit for kayak



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I know this sounds like an impossible task to answer, but what is your favourite outfit for your kayak?

I usually take with me 3 rods - 2 eggbeaters and 1 overhead reel. I prefer rods around 7ft and use GLoomis, Silstar (PowerTip and CrystalTip) and Blackhole. The reels are a Penn Spinfisher 4400SS with 15lb Braid, an Ambassadeur ProRocket 6500CS with 8lb Braid and a Penn Peer 109 with 20lb mono.
I am now looking at rods that have a longer butt, as I found they are easier to use on the kayak, as you are holding the rod closer to your body, and you can tuck the butt end of the rod under your arms.
Interested to hear what everyone uses.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

The most I take is 2 rods at one time. I use Penn rods, and either shimano or Okuma reels - never ABU.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Simon , i have been taking 2 rods one is a penn and the other a shimano, i take one overhead reel which is an ambassadeur 5000 and the spinning reel is an el cheapo but quite good lemax, i am trying to prune down all other gear i take , and hope to soon have it down to an art form like karl [yakatak], knife strapped to leg pliers incorporated in the knife pouch and lures and protective glove in the fishing jacket, i hate clutter


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Simon
I've decided I prefer to use threadline reels in the kayak. I find they sit in the flush rodholders better. The overheads seem to roll around and the rods sit backwards.


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

I usually carry 2 rods. one 8kg ugly stick 7foot rod with a TSS4 for Trolling & spinning and a 4kg 6 foot Penn rod with a shimano 2000 size reel for casting.also a 10kg handline.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Estuary - 
7' Shimano 4-6kg Rod with 3500 series Shimano Aernos spooled with 10lb Fireline - use for trolling lures or bait fishing
7' Shimano Squidgy Spin 2-4kg Rod with 2000 series Sienna Reel spooled with 8lb fireline - used for trolling small lures and flicking sp's
6'6 Shimano Backbone series Rod with 2000 series Aernos Reel spooled with 6lb fireline - sp rod

Outside

same 7' Shimano Rod as above for throwing lures 
6'6 Ugly Stik 4-8kg with 3500 series Sienna reel spooled with 20lb braid for trolling and bottom bashing 
8' Silstar Crystal Tip 8-10kg rod with Shimano 4500 Baitrunner spooled with 30lb braid

I also have a 5'6 boat rod (15-20kg) with an overhead reel spooled with 50lb mono that I have not taken out yet. Next time I go out after kingies this will be making the journey.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Simon

My rod reel set up is the largest penn spinfisher matched to a 7 foot uglystick 15 - 20 kg - this is for the very largest of plastics and hard bodies, also live bait fishing.

My other favourite outfit is a 7 Daiwa interline and a small daiwai millionaire bait caster.

The interline is perfect for the yak as the all the line runs through the centre of the rod ie there are no guides which means a lot less tangles, no line wrapping around the tip etc etc. I use this for small to medium size lure of al types for trolling plus flicking into fishy looking spots!!!!!!

Any idea on your next Kingy expedition??????

Regards

Wopfish


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Interesting array of equipment. With my luck fishing lately I am thinking of trading all 3 rods in on a granade or two :twisted:


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Wish I could tell you when the next kingie hit will be. Hopefully won't be long, and will post on forum when it will be.And this time we are launching from Coogee...weather and waves permitting!!! :shock: 
Cheers

Simon 
Prowler 15

P.S. I believe KMart is having 30% off all tackle. Bought a Penn 7' Snapper rod reduced from $59.99 to $37.99.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I always take 4 rods and a hand-reel. This may sound excessive - and I have come unstuck in relation to lines tangles, but I have found it a good setup for my yak.

I have two "heavier" rods in the rod holders behind my seat which I leave permanently rigged for trolling. One of those rods is an overhead game setup with 50lb braid (obviously overkill) and the other is an eggbeater with 15lb. Basically both these lines get dropped as soon as I launch and I just leave them dangling out the back for the day.

The other two are light outfits with 6lb lines and I have one of them rigged for casting small lures, squid jigs and SPs; and the other rod is set up for baits. If I see a good return on the sounder I usually drop a bait over the side or cast a SP around the yak.

The hand reel has a bait jig attached - so again if a school of bait fish sounds I drop the line over.

With this setup I find that I have a rig ready to go for any eventuality without having to open a tackle box while underway. It seems convenient for my type of fishing.

PS> I also strap a speargun on the yak in case I am at risk of coming home empty handed.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Deano

What lures are you keeping out the back on the heavy rods all of the day - and are you getting tangles ? Especially when you slow down and restart again at a different angle.

Regards

Wopfish


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

The lures tend to vary - if I am getting no strikes I will swap every hour or so. Usually I start with a large HB minnow (around the 10-15cm mark) on the game rod with a medium minnow (around 7cm) on the lighter outfit. I have also been known to use larger SP (shad designs around the 8-10cm mark) and smaller crawdad and minnow lures of 5cm. Basically I just keep alternating until something happens (sometimes nothing ever happens).

I have had a bad tangle that I had to beach the yak to fix once :evil: but usually the lines are fine. I find the trick is to ensure to lures are progressively stepped back - say 15m behind the yak for the medium minnow and 20m for the larger. You can also rig the lure to swim to the left or right (ie. away from each other) by adjusting the connection on the bib. Large turning circles will also help stop the lines from crossing over.

When I stop to drop a bait, the lures I use tend to float and move equally with the current.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

deano said:


> I have had a bad tangle that I had to beach the yak to fix once :evil: but usually the lines are fine. I find the trick is to ensure to lures are progressively stepped back - say 15m behind the yak for the medium minnow and 20m for the larger. You can also rig the lure to swim to the left or right (ie. away from each other) by adjusting the connection on the bib. Large turning circles will also help stop the lines from crossing over.


Better off having the deeper lures closer to the yak than the shallower ones - makes the angles very different so little chance of tangling when turning. Of course it still all turns to custard when a hooked fish swims around the free line several times


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

deano said:


> PS> I also strap a speargun on the yak in case I am at risk of coming home empty handed.


That is an interesting comment Deano. Does that mean you think you have a far greater chance of catching a fish by going over the side with the gun that fishing from the yak?

As a novice spearo I would be interested in anyones comments. Don't want to highjack the thread....please feel free to tell me to bog-off mods if appropriate 

JT


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I used to carry 4 rods, but I've been trying to simplify my approach, and reduce the amount of gear I take, so now it's just 2 rods. Depending on where I go, the first rod combo always packed is a 2-4kg sikstick spinning rod with a Shimano Sedona. Then either my 2-4kg sikstick baitcaster with daiwa pixy or a 3-5kg heartland b/c with a TD-S.

I've got heavier gear, but they're yet to go out with me in the yak, as I don't anywhere I'll need them. When I finish my outriggers, then they might get a run.

Steve.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX+j6GEAAEJfgAASUIWCAoQwFAo/7/+gMAE01AaCmAhlMmhk0YmQCJqepspoAAaNANAGIUwRpT1NPUw0gyB6QQUdQkrl7BetoFnksQRDAMUJzjA0RRQprHx8bG+L6wkbQ+2cZMRlqqbTi6YYajeyFHUtiOFQjhlpeVx8TcYpBt22VTsVLEz7nqumb21AcHuDLEpo2gRcalWoMj+Qw2gnmENdgweXcq43GOPwHyftg4U+jm1xX+c74nKObwElZKtK9X4IVwAvDwEjdsoYeFpGG8wpCAgez4OlAWb+LxnoPJcCKzAtdaMeM5UK8+8uGAYCOSLJtN6HXlmHNhsLgPRfW+JF6NmnUgmGQ9JQK3b2poQi9RNBKELCo4vBmQUp6zOXgMedBk9CYteUEf4u5IpwoSD/R9DC


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

There is no debate as far as I'm concerned which method is more productive.

If someone put a gun to my head and said they were going to shoot me if I didn't catch a fish within the next 30 minutes I would definately reach for the speargun over the rod ..... then again, if I had a speargun why wouldn't I just shoot him.... but I'm sure the point has been made.


----------

